# Didge and his BIG orange ball



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

This is Kelly, our German Shorthaired Pointer in the beginning and then you see my big dufus, Didge....
I bought him this ball from Doggyloot and thought it was the size of a softball.... it's like a basketball but hard as a rock. 

Watch how he carries it around! He makes me laugh!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a gorgeous dufus! Sure made me smile.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Isn't he a goof~ I just love him to death...he needs grooming but we are at the "muddy" season and I'm not wasting my money right now....

You see what a backyard looks like when you have dogs...once I get my "front" garden fixed I will post a pic of front and back... Quite a difference... 

You can have dogs, or you can have nice things. I take dogs. Happily!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Didge very much reminds me of my third rescue. Chance had that galluping along gait when he had a toy too. Sort of bouncing and just having fun.
So very adorable.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Both of your pups are gorgeous!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Every time Murphee plays with a ball he pops it, does this one hold up well?


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Michele4 said:


> Every time Murphee plays with a ball he pops it, does this one hold up well?



There is NO popping this thing....it is very very HARD plastic... They have to just roll around on it, or as Didge does, get their teeth in the holes to carry it about....


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Love it!!! And your GSP, I have a soft spot in my heart for them! I volunteered with a GSP rescue when I lived in Louisiana and fostered them exclusively. Love that breed! 

Thanks for sharing! The ball looks awesome!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Love it! He reminds me of his sister, Suva. She is ball obsessed! I am going to have to try and get this one for her. Right now she has the West paw balls and loves them.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

He loves them. He has one outside and one inside. You ought to hear the racket the inside one makes on the slate and hardwood floors when he's on a tear. ( always right after morning duties when Dad is still sleeping). Hahaaaaas


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So cute, your pointer is just so pretty.as well.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Video made me laugh...so cute!! Your Pointer made me think of my Hound mix in the way she was looking at Didge like "what is he doing, what does he have now mom?" My Ruby looks at me like that when Lily is doing something crazy.


----------



## BaileyBear (Mar 27, 2013)

Loving your Pointer and Golden!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

What a hoot!!!!!!!!! Love watching dogs enjoy their toys. LOL!!!!! Could I ask you where you bought his ball? Would love to find something like that for Buddy.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

janababy said:


> What a hoot!!!!!!!!! Love watching dogs enjoy their toys. LOL!!!!! Could I ask you where you bought his ball? Would love to find something like that for Buddy.


Hello, I got them from Doggyloot.... They only have things periodically though.... maybe google it?


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

I think this might be it. Dog Toys - Big Dog Toys - Indestructible Dog Toy - Tough Dog Toys - Large Dog Ball


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, that is it!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Love your video! Don't worry about your backyard, ours looks like a dog run. We need one of those balls. Maddie would love it.


----------

